# Re: engine size question



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> same engines with different insides?


My guess would be different insides.

Manuals are generally made for ranges of engines that are built alike. An OEM shop manual will make a distinction between the different parts and from there you can look at a parts diagram and find out what parts are different.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > same engines with different insides?
> 
> 
> My guess would be different insides.


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------

